# 979 Caboose Help



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

Good Morning Group,
I was able to pickup a 630 and a 979 caboose yesterday for a great price. This is my second 979, and first 630. A gentleman on this forum explained in detail how to separate the chassis on the 979. Of course, I forget, and this really needs to be done. The 630 looks like it has a rivet arrangement on the bottom, and will be difficult to separate?? I could probably leave the 630 as is and clean the exterior, but the 979 needs to be taken apart.

Thank you for your help.

Fred


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't have a 979, and I've never worked on one, but it probably breaks down the same way any car would.. Just remove the 4 brass push pins in each corner of the chassis. The same for the 630. I use a very small, fine screwdriver to wedge it under the pin. Do not pry up against the plastic body or you're going to crack it. The plastic gets brittle after all the years... Sorry for the long delay in getting an answer to you.


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

flyernut said:


> I don't have a 979, and I've never worked on one, but it probably breaks down the same way any car would.. Just remove the 4 brass push pins in each corner of the chassis. The same for the 630. I use a very small, fine screwdriver to wedge it under the pin. Do not pry up against the plastic body or you're going to crack it. The plastic gets brittle after all the years... Sorry for the long delay in getting an answer to you.


Thank you for the response. I see the push pins on the 630, but there are no pins on the underside of the 979. There is a slotted screw on the center rear of the car. I will try removing that screw. I wish I had printed the response the last time, either way, if I do not get someone familiar with the car I will carefully experiment.

Thank you, again.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

C100 said:


> Thank you for the response. I see the push pins on the 630, but there are no pins on the underside of the 979. There is a slotted screw on the center rear of the car. I will try removing that screw. I wish I had printed the response the last time, either way, if I do not get someone familiar with the car I will carefully experiment.
> 
> Thank you, again.


I think all you have to do is to remove the screw. The other end is probably held in by some type of tabs...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> I think all you have to do is to remove the screw. The other end is probably held in by some type of tabs...


You don't have one?

That is the one with the moving man?
Did they make more then one caboose (different number) with the moving man?

I was just reading an article last week in an old magazine on how to fix the man if it doesn't work.
I could look for it later if anyone needs info on it.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Gilbert made 5 differently numbered action cabooses in two different body styles. The 977 used the 4 chassis pins, the 979 used a screw to hold the chassis to the body. Removing the screw should allow the chassis to slide out from the body.


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Caboose Help*

Here is an update on the 630 and 979 caboose disassembly. With the tips from flyernut and Amflyer, the pushpins were removed from the 630, which allowed the chassis to drop; and one slotted screw was removed from the 979 which allowed the chassis to drop out of it, also. (The rubber brakeman has to be slid off first and you need to manipulate the coil linkage) I did a little rewiring, washed both pieces, and I am ready to go. There is one thing I do, which I suppose makes me a non-purist. I install a rectifier in the 979 as I do in the water towers to rid my ears of the AC hum. My friend who runs Lionel says the AC hum is part of the experience...I like the quiet. 

Thank you for the tips.

Fred in Massachusetts


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

C100 said:


> Here is an update on the 630 and 979 caboose disassembly. With the tips from flyernut and Amflyer, the pushpins were removed from the 630, which allowed the chassis to drop; and one slotted screw was removed from the 979 which allowed the chassis to drop out of it, also. (The rubber brakeman has to be slid off first and you need to manipulate the coil linkage) I did a little rewiring, washed both pieces, and I am ready to go. There is one thing I do, which I suppose makes me a non-purist. I install a rectifier in the 979 as I do in the water towers to rid my ears of the AC hum. My friend who runs Lionel says the AC hum is part of the experience...I like the quiet.
> 
> Thank you for the tips.
> 
> Fred in Massachusetts


Nice that it all worked out for you....Don't worry about that noise, they're your trains, do what you want.....:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I think adding a small rectifier while the cars are disassembled to eliminate the buzzing noise is a good idea. It greatly adds to the operating enjoyment.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Not sure, but had heard those rectifiers may get kinda warm in there, so be sure to keep it away from any nearby plastic pieces or body parts.


----------

